# Stupid question removing a speaker



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I know this is way simplar than im thinking, but im having trouble figuring out how to pull the speaker cover & trim off. The speakers blown. I thought the trim was just held in by clips and it would just pop out but ive tried prying up underneath it and starts pushing into the drywall. And the paint isnt holding it down, 

Thanks.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

You can use something like a dental tool that has a small hooked end to pop the mesh speaker grill off, and then you'll see 3 screws on each side that you need to loosen to get the speaker out.

You might be able to get the grill off by prying qith a very small screw driver as well.

Those six screws tighten the "dogs" that clamp the speaker bezel to the sheetrock.


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm thinking plastic trim (frame) snaps in to some kind of bracket. I'd try the thinnest knife (maybe the cheap long thin razors at the dollar store?) and do one or more passes around the outside, as close and flat to the wall as possible. 

If you hit an 'obstruction', it could be a tab that gets pushed in slightly to remove frame. Try then a very thin putty knife and put some pressure on the tabs on one side of frame. If you can get one side and either top or bottom, frame should pop. Then screws holding screen cover should be obvious.

If you break any tabs, reinstall with small dabs of silicone.


----------

